# New Here - Hypo/Hyper Swings?



## Oephie (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all:

I was diagnosed with Hashi's in June after rapid weight gain and feeling pretty awful. Rough numbers are as follows (I will call today for exacts):

4/12 - TSH 5.77

5/28 - TSH 5.3 with antibodies at 350 plus

I was given 50 mcg levo per day, but still had symptoms. Upped to alternating 50 mcg one day, 75 mcg every other day. Latest test showed TSH "in the 3's" per doc. Upped to 75 mcg per day.

My question is this. Some days I'm OK, some days I am moving slow as can be, brain foggy and needing naps, and occasionally I'll swing to episodes of feeling extremely hot, faint and and sweaty, with palpitations and sweating spells. I've only lost 10 of the 25 lbs I gained (in three months went from 120 to 147!). This with zero appetite. There are days when I can eat no more than soup.

Is it normal to feel so hypo for days and then to have what appear to by hyper episodes? I've also developed vitiligo (sigh).

Do I have to wait for my body to regulate itself and just grin and bear this? The hyper episodes have become debilitating.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Oephie


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It does happen, yes. I would ask for a TSI test. Also, make sure you are getting your free t4 and free t3 tested as well. You really shouldn't dose from TSH along.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Oephie (Aug 7, 2012)

No ultrasound. My endo said it is of normal size and feels normal. Incidentally I also had extreme hives that abated somewhat. He said hives were only "loosely associated" with Hashi's, and that I should see an allergist. I know I'm tired and maybe not leveled out in mood but I know Hashis and hives are correlated and exactly how many individual conditions does this guy want me to have springing up all at once by sheer coincidence?


----------



## Oephie (Aug 7, 2012)

I did have all levels checked. I will get the numbers today.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If you want to post your new numbers today, could you also post the ranges your lab uses? That will help the awesome people here better be able to interpret your results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oephie said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hashi's in June after rapid weight gain and feeling pretty awful. Rough numbers are as follows (I will call today for exacts):
> 
> ...












How did the doctor arrive at the conclusion that you have Hashimoto's? Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? If not, I suggest you press for it.

Many of us have been on the roller coaster ride you describe.

These tests are highly recommended.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And.........regarding the vitiglio; it would be good to get tested for Lupus. That was one of my earliest signs of Lupus. Anti-dsDNA, C3, C4.

You can look those up on the link for lab tests included above.


----------



## Oephie (Aug 7, 2012)

I believe the doctor relied on rapid unexplained weight gain and family history (I'm the only undiagnosed member of my immediate family save my father). He tested for antibodies and found them. Or I should say I was the only undiagnosed member. Now, I'm diagnosed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oephie said:


> I believe the doctor relied on rapid unexplained weight gain and family history (I'm the only undiagnosed member of my immediate family save my father). He tested for antibodies and found them. Or I should say I was the only undiagnosed member. Now, I'm diagnosed.


TPO antibodies (I am assuming here) are only "suggestive" of Hashimoto's.

TPO is "suggestive" of a lot of things so further testing should be done and that ultra-sound is very very important. Just because the doctor can't feel anything does not mean it is not there.

Hope you will go to the link and read..................

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb


----------



## Oephie (Aug 7, 2012)

I did read this, thank you. I can see this may be a long process.

I must confess I'm a bit afraid to push on further testing because of my endo's demeanor and his brush off of the hives. I left my 20 plus year doc after she told me that my TSH was slightly above normal but discouraged me from taking a replacement hormone. I've never weighed more than 120 in my life and was feeling awful. My blood pressure was way high - she told me I was just nervous because I was convinced I had something serious. Ummm, yeah, going from healthy to a slow sleepy ghost of my former self made me a little nervous, so...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oephie said:


> I did read this, thank you. I can see this may be a long process.
> 
> I must confess I'm a bit afraid to push on further testing because of my endo's demeanor and his brush off of the hives. I left my 20 plus year doc after she told me that my TSH was slightly above normal but discouraged me from taking a replacement hormone. I've never weighed more than 120 in my life and was feeling awful. My blood pressure was way high - she told me I was just nervous because I was convinced I had something serious. Ummm, yeah, going from healthy to a slow sleepy ghost of my former self made me a little nervous, so...


See if you can find a good NP in your area. Many of our posters see an NP and every single one is extremely pleased.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It can indeed be a long process. Thyroid dysfunction can impact a number of systems -- certainly blood pressure is in the mix. I think many people on this board have been brushed off by a number of doctors. I wouldn't let this go just because of your doctor's demeanor. Particularly if you have a family history.


----------



## Oephie (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes I'm working up the courage to call today as I FORGOT to tell him about the two white spots that magically appeared on my left hand last week. He's not seeing me, just calling me. He also said that "being in the 3's" was "just where I want you." I've lurked for a while and have seen that many people only feel good in the 2's or 1's. I don't know. I'll also check for NP's.

I'm a little embarrassed to be posting in the first place because my ranges just aren't that high compared to many of you folks so why do I feel like doing laundry would require the same amount of effort as climbing Mt. Everest?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The antibodies skew the results, so how you feel isn't always correlated, exactly, to the numbers. It gets really confusing. It's why lots of people ind success with doctors who use the numbers as a general guide, but attempt medicating by symptoms, too.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Eee gads Yes. In the beginning of hashi's, it's awful. One day hyper, the next day you can't get out of bed. Once you get your meds correct it gets alot easier. You will still have your ugly days, but it does get better.


----------



## Oephie (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Good to know this isn't unusual. Also good to know that it does get better. I think I'll ride this out for the next six weeks and hope things stabilize somewhat by then. I've requested my results and will post them once I recieve them. Thanks again!


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope you get to feeling better soon. I can relate on some of how you have been feeling. It sounds like the weight loss is good so far. Hang in there! This site and it's members are very knowledgable and helpful. Keep us posted.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oephie said:


> Yes I'm working up the courage to call today as I FORGOT to tell him about the two white spots that magically appeared on my left hand last week. He's not seeing me, just calling me. He also said that "being in the 3's" was "just where I want you." I've lurked for a while and have seen that many people only feel good in the 2's or 1's. I don't know. I'll also check for NP's.
> 
> I'm a little embarrassed to be posting in the first place because my ranges just aren't that high compared to many of you folks so why do I feel like doing laundry would require the same amount of effort as climbing Mt. Everest?


Where he wants you and where you need to be are 2 different things. At least he did not try to put you on Anti-D's.


----------

